# Resident Evil 2 Remake: HDD can't load game zones at time and freezes



## Letrix (Feb 10, 2019)

I recently installed Resident Evil 2 Remake on my second drive, *a new* Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD. Game runs smooth without stuttering but in some zone, sometimes, they aren't loaded. When I try to access a new zone, by a door for example, there is nothing and I can see the other room that was already loaded. It stays at that for some seconds and then it load and I can enter that zone. 
In one of the hallways, I saw a zombie standing in in front of a window that was frozen and after zone seconds, it appears outside the window and started breaking the window. Also, there are randomly freezes in-game for some seconds and the HDD it's like it stopped working.

I checked Task Manager and Resource Monitor. HDD usage is 100% when this happens. Resource Monitor tells me that *re_chunk_000.pak* is being read by *RE2.exe* at 3.5-4.5MB/s and by *System* at 8.5-12.5MB/s. As this file is 22.1GB, the HDD "can't" load it a time so some zones aren't loaded in game and get freezes. (In GTA V the game only freezes and sometimes crash because of this)

I have defragged my HDD (the game folder and all the disk for make sure), checked page file is enabled and checked RAM usage in-game. Page file weren't used at all and 6GB of RAM (like much) where used while playing and when the game got freeze. For this, I think HDD could be the responsible. I also ran a Crystal Disk Benchmark and these are the results:







I moved the game to my SSD and this stopped happening. It's the HDD problem.

Some pictures:


Spoiler


























This isn't the only game where this happens. In GTA V also does (I made a thread, but I never played the game anymore) and in CSGO also but this mostly never does. Also, in other games happens but not to much.

*Can this be solved?*
Sorry for long post.

My system specs:
i5 3340
8GB RAM DDR3 1333MHZ
GTX 1050 Ti
Gigabyte H61M-S1
Crucial BX300 120GB SSD (where Windows is installed)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD (for game and media storage)
Userbenchmark bench


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 10, 2019)

Letrix said:


> Can this be solved?


Nope. It's probably best to invest into a cheap 240-500GB SATA SSD just for games.
Also, your Seagate is actually slower. If you do an extensive test, you'll see that depending on the head position you can get somewhere between 70 and 120MB/s. Your bench result for sequential is only higher due to caching and small chunk size for testing. Random R/W is still abysmal.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 10, 2019)

That a problem with normal hdd it cant keep up with the large data. I had a similar problem all i had to do is copy the the main folder to the ssd better loading time and quicker access time. As for me the freezing issue where i could walk into a room but get blocked by a non existed wall then the game will crashed to desktop. As for now that problem im having is related to ram timing as i have overclocked the ram all is needed is tweaking the timings. The game is awsome .

theres a few fixes that can help with slow hard drives is to disable search indexng and sysmain aka prefetch as both will bog down the system while accessing slow hard drive


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think the main issue is that System is also accessing the files, which I don't think should be happening. As said above, disabling indexing and superfetch might help remove the load from the System process, you can also try disabling anti-virus to see if that is causing the problem.

One solution might also to get an extremely cheap SSD, like another 120GB, and use PrimoCache to create an SSD cache for the hard drive.  You'll likely notice a pretty big difference doing that.


----------



## Nxodus (Feb 10, 2019)

The game is using 6GB? are you playing on ultra? I'm playing on high settings with HBAO+ and it's only using 3.5GB


----------



## Edwired (Feb 10, 2019)

As well theres another compressing software called compactgui.exe can be found by github handly to gain more space depend per game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2019)

Is your ram a single 8GB module or 2x4GB?


----------



## Letrix (Feb 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is your ram a single 8GB module or 2x4GB?


2x4.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2019)

Only thing i can think of is maybe turning down the settings. Your system is basically the bare minimum system requirements for the game but 8GB of ram is debatable as no-one knows how many services and apps you have loaded on your PC before you decide you want to jump into a game.

Upgrade to an SSD and try to get 16GB of 1600mhz DDR3 - The ram shouldnt be hugely expensive on the pre-owned market.

is the ram a matched pair? Because if they are different then, that could also cause issues when gaming.


----------



## Letrix (Feb 10, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Only thing i can think of is maybe turning down the settings. Your system is basically the bare minimum system requirements for the game but 8GB of ram is debatable as no-one knows how many services and apps you have loaded on your PC before you decide you want to jump into a game.
> 
> Upgrade to an SSD and try to get 16GB of 1600mhz DDR3 - The ram shouldnt be hugely expensive on the pre-owned market.
> 
> is the ram a matched pair? Because if they are different then, that could also cause issues when gaming.


Yes, they are different. My Windows installation is fresh and no software is running in background. The Ram isn't fully used in-game.
Setting config make no difference, only in FPS.
I'm actually running the game on the SSD and these problems are gone.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 10, 2019)

Sure the bare spec for games can be wrong at times sure i can run resident evil 2 on xeon e5450 with asus gtx 750 ti oc as the stuttering is not a problem for me i can get 60fps most of the time and drop down to 40fps depending on place


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2019)

Letrix said:


> Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD (for game and media storage)


That drive should have better 4 KiB performance than that.  I'd try replacing the cable and see if the numbers improve, if they do not, I'd try a different SATA port on the motherboard.  If still no improvement, I'd try updating the SATA/chipset drivers.  90% says one of those three things will fix it.  The cable/port is most likely experiencing high packet loss.

Here's my Seagate Exos 12 TB with matching settings:


----------



## Metroid (Feb 10, 2019)

This happened to me many times and because of it, i lost countless of game hours, was checking disk usage and nothing on that regard, my hdd is a 8tb seagate, I dont think is the drive itself, I think is how re2 devs made the thing and at ratio of 20% which is high, this problem tends to happen if you leave your games on hdd. So if some of you play hardcore, change to an ssd cause if not then  you will be pissed like me, a perfect game on hardcore close to the end of game, no saves at all and this thing happened. I haven't touched the game ever since.



Edwired said:


> Sure the bare spec for games can be wrong at times sure i can run resident evil 2 on xeon e5450 with asus gtx 750 ti oc as the stuttering is not a problem for me i can get 60fps most of the time and drop down to 40fps depending on place




Graphical slowdown is not an issue here cause you can always lower settings, now concerning the cpu you have no way to make it better if you have less than 4 cores. So dual core on this game is pretty much dead.


----------



## Letrix (Feb 11, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That drive should have better 4 KiB performance than that.  I'd try replacing the cable and see if the numbers improve, if they do not, I'd try a different SATA port on the motherboard.  If still no improvement, I'd try updating the SATA/chipset drivers.  90% says one of those three things will fix it.  The cable/port is most likely experiencing high packet loss.
> 
> Here's my Seagate Exos 12 TB with matching settings:
> View attachment 116174


I tried to enable AHCI to see if improves performance. SSD gain a really good boost but HDD loses performance in sequential and some in 4K tests.

SSD AHCI:





HDD IDE:





HDD AHCI:





I will try to search for any driver to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Use a bigger sample than 50MB, use the default 1GB at least.


----------



## Letrix (Feb 11, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Use a bigger sample than 50MB, use the default 1GB at least.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 11, 2019)

Metroid said:


> This happened to me many times and because of it, i lost countless of game hours, was checking disk usage and nothing on that regard, my hdd is a 8tb seagate, I dont think is the drive itself, I think is how re2 devs made the thing and at ratio of 20% which is high, this problem tends to happen if you leave your games on hdd. So if some of you play hardcore, change to an ssd cause if not then  you will be pissed like me, a perfect game on hardcore close to the end of game, no saves at all and this thing happened. I haven't touched the game ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha the xeon e5450 is capable enough to play game s as well it alot less poeer hungry unlike some cpu nowadays. If i paired it to an asus gtx 1050ti oc expedition it will do better well at the moment  cpu is overclocked 4.12ghz @ 1.240v.. i have already pushed the same cpu to 4.37ghz a few months ago i believe i can gain more headroom so yea 4 cores 4 threads does work in my case


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2019)

Letrix said:


> I tried to enable AHCI to see if improves performance. SSD gain a really good boost but HDD loses performance in sequential and some in 4K tests.
> 
> SSD AHCI:
> 
> ...


Did you try a different cable or port?  Whenever I see terrible HDD performance, that's what usually fixes it.

SATA has error correction code.  Packets that are bad get dropped which presents only as decreased performance.  A 1 TB drive should be able to handle far more than 2 MB/s.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

i still use mechanical drives for near everything. i run most in raid pairs. and i also have a 250gb ssd as a cache. Works out ok. 
I like to keep a good handfull of games installed, becuase nothing is worse than having to download a game you randomly decide you want to play.

havent had any issues yet and the strangest part is res 2 is installed on a non raid mechanical drive.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 12, 2019)

How old I that Seagate... we talking 7200.14 or ancient 7200.10 or older.     we blind tested a 72001.12 against SSDs and SSHDs with 5 users for 6 weeks ....  no one noticed the difference.

Note the recommended system requirements:

Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
OS: WINDOWS® 7, 8.1, 10 (64-BIT Required)
Processor: Intel® Core™ i7-3770 or AMD FX™-9590 or better
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1060 or AMD Radeon™ RX 480 with 3GB VRAM
DirectX: Version 11
Storage: 26 GB available spac
Asked my youngest son ... he's playing it with a 2600k, 2 x 8 GB and S Seagate SSHD @ 1440 with no issues.


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

CS:GO and Apex Legends also stutters, this last a lot.
This started happening when I installed the SSD.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

Then stuttering could be related to ram timings or drivers or something bogging in the background. As for hard drive it depends on the cache level most preferrable 64mb or higher is better anything below 32mb is slower takes longer to access have you tried disable shadow cache in resident evil 2 to see if the problem goes away?


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Then stuttering could be related to ram timings or drivers or something bogging in the background. As for hard drive it depends on the cache level most preferrable 64mb or higher is better anything below 32mb is slower takes longer to access have you tried disable shadow cache in resident evil 2 to see if the problem goes away?


With everything in Low and with Shadow Cache disabled, it feels that the game runs at lower framerate. Still freezing but only for a few seconds.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you used msi afterburner to display the fps as for me most of the settings are on low as well 1600x900, 60hz, variable fps and vsync on as i can get 60fps most of the time and dips down to 35fps depends on area as i got to nest lab and it stuck there found an out of bound wall which i ended up in a black hole and non existed wall in one of the doors before the game crashed again which could me either the cpu or ram is unstable. I get stuttering most of the time as the game is accessing the pak file as it a massive file. I may say it could be nvidia driver that could be lacking resident evil 2 profile. What is your system spec?

Here a link if it any help 
http://frondtech.com/resident-evil-...-guide-fix-lag-fps-drops-bugs-and-stuttering/


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Have you used msi afterburner to display the fps as for me most of the settings are on low as well 1600x900, 60hz, variable fps and vsync on as i can get 60fps most of the time and dips down to 35fps depends on area as i got to nest lab and it stuck there found an out of bound wall which i ended up in a black hole and non existed wall in one of the doors before the game crashed again which could me either the cpu or ram is unstable. I get stuttering most of the time as the game is accessing the pak file as it a massive file. I may say it could be nvidia driver that could be lacking resident evil 2 profile. What is your system spec?
> 
> Here a link if it any help
> http://frondtech.com/resident-evil-...-guide-fix-lag-fps-drops-bugs-and-stuttering/



It's only feeling. The game runs at 60FPS most the time. Entering a new zone drop FPS to almost 45 but no freezes. Back to high settings (Shadow Cache turned off) it stutter. In the first encounter with William Birkin I have times where the game freezes for a few seconds.

My system specs:
i5 3340
8GB RAM DDR3 1333MHZ
GTX 1050 Ti
Gigabyte H61M-S1
Crucial BX300 120GB SSD (where Windows is installed).

This isn't exclusive for RE2 Remake. Also happens in GTA V, CSGO, Apex Legends and other titles.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Heres some insight, frame times for your gpu (measured in ms)


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok you have better spec than me
Mine is
E5450 @4.10ghz
Asus p5q premium
4x 2gb g-skill f2-8500cl5-2gbpk @ 1095mhz
Asus gtx 750 ti oc @ core 1280mhz mem 2800mhz
Crucial mx100 250gb main os and resident evil 2 install.

As i get no stuttering in dirt 4 but get stuttering in isle of man similar issue in resident evil 2 where part of the game lags behind in loading causing stutter im sure there be patches coming to fix the issues


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

I will try to disconnect the SSD and install Windows 10 in the HDD and see if it's makes any difference.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

Dont forget some ssd need update in the firmware as that is one thing most people forget to do before an install of an os. That will fix any of the issues the ssd would be having


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Ok you have better spec than me
> Mine is
> E5450 @4.10ghz
> Asus p5q premium
> ...


I installed RE2 in the SSD and no stuttering issues but the HDD it's how it stopped working. I was listening music and when I was opening the game, the music "stuttered". This also happens in game loading screens. But anything related to zones not loading or freezings were gone.
In the HDD it's even worse. The music stop when the game freezes and system is unresponsive for some seconds.



Edwired said:


> Dont forget some ssd need update in the firmware as that is one thing most people forget to do before an install of an os. That will fix any of the issues the ssd would be having


I installed Crucial Storage Executive Tool but there wasn't any  update.

I was trying to record the game in my HDD while monitoring with RivaTurner using Xbox DVR but after some minutes playing and in the first William Birkin encounter, the OS crashed (BSOD) and the video was corrupted.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

Right download hdsential to get an overall hard drives health this way you can see what going on there. Is the system any way overclocked? Ok you may want to get bluescreen viewer to determine which error code came up which could help pin down the issue


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Right download hdsential to get an overall hard drives health this way you can see what going on there. Is the system any way overclocked?


Yes, I ran OC Scanner in MSI Afterburner to see if was a GPU related issue but not. Still applied but makes any difference if turned off.
HDD and SSD are new (2 months old). I first installed Windows on SSD and then in the HDD I installed GTA V. It was stuttering and freezing. I asked in other forum to see if there is any solution but nothing helped. After some weeks by tweaking I managed to play it with zero stuttering. I have it uninstalled actually.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2019)

Letrix said:


> I installed RE2 in the SSD and no stuttering issues but the HDD it's how it stopped working. I was listening music and when I was opening the game, the music "stuttered". This also happens in game loading screens. But anything related to zones not loading or freezings were gone.
> In the HDD it's even worse. The music stop when the game freezes and system is unresponsive for some seconds.
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds suspiciously like your HDD is on the way out.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It sounds suspiciously like your HDD is on the way out.


If the hard drive was going out it would have clicking noises or health issue hd sential will tell you the status based on smart reading or if the hard drive was overheating it will fail unexpected over time. As im coming from experience in repairing computers most common fault is hard drive dying and head crash and plenty of recovery was successful only lost about 10 hard drives over 11 years of working on computers most people would thanks me for priceless data recovered


----------



## Letrix (Feb 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> If the hard drive was going out it would have clicking noises or health issue hd sential will tell you the status based on smart reading or if the hard drive was overheating it will fail unexpected over time. As im coming from experience in repairing computers most common fault is hard drive dying and head crash and plenty of recovery was successful only lost about 10 hard drives over 11 years of working on computers most people would thanks me for priceless data recovered


My old HDD had the same and worse issues and then died. In GTA V, when freezes, it made clicking noises.

PS: SMART doesn't show anything abnormal.


----------



## Metroid (Feb 12, 2019)

Letrix said:


> With everything in Low and with Shadow Cache disabled, it feels that the game runs at lower framerate. Still freezing but only for a few seconds.



Shadow cache is important if you have a cpu with less than 4 cores.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 12, 2019)

What year was the hdd was made on yours?


----------



## Letrix (Feb 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> What year was the hdd was made on yours?


At least 4 year olds.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 13, 2019)

It should be ok to run games my question will point toward nvidia control panel that you may need to reset the settings by preview and set it to balanced and test again as i have one 160gb 7200rpm hard drive dated more than 8 years old as i used that for virtual memory no problem there. Try and download hwinfo64 to check the overall system temperature and voltage and put up a picture


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 14, 2019)

*Seagate platta loose all your data*

once again we have somebody here having a hard time with the concept that there hardware is slow/failing them

slow hard drive is slow slow cpu is is slow slow ram is slow mediocre gpu is mediocre

what about this concept is hard for you to grasp litterally you are trying to play two titles known for being cpu/memory bound on a slow probly failing platter drive D A DOIIIII

get a proper ssd is your only real option

@*Edwired*
stop sending him on a wild goose chase is the seagate drive failing PROBABLY they where crap when they where new I have a stack of Dead ST1000's to prove that
also using a dead slow HDD for a pagefile come join us in 2019 that has not been a advisable thing todo since windows xp(and it was so only then because of IDE drive controllers and pathetically slow hard drives)


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 14, 2019)

mechanical hard disks can and often do get delay sectors as they degrade. these take a LOT longer to read/write than they should, and i used to use hdd regenerator to flag them move the data to a good sector and  prevent windows using them.
But that was always a temporary step used that allowed me to get the data off the drive without the system locking up during transfer and forcing me to start again. 
The drives would then be marked as bad with a marker pen. and would go in to a box to be destroyed.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 14, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> *Seagate platta loose all your data*
> 
> once again we have somebody here having a hard time with the concept that there hardware is slow/failing them
> 
> ...


Well hold onto your handbrake you tell me to stop when im giving him advises which are helpful in some way to pin down the issue that is causing problems on his system and yes virtual memory is still in use by the operating system, appications and games so please dont shout at members as it rude to do so



Shambles1980 said:


> mechanical hard disks can and often do get delay sectors as they degrade. these take a LOT longer to read/write than they should, and i used to use hdd regenerator to flag them move the data to a good sector and  prevent windows using them.
> But that was always a temporary step used that allowed me to get the data off the drive without the system locking up during transfer and forcing me to start again.
> The drives would then be marked as bad with a marker pen. and would go in to a box to be destroyed.


If that was the case if money was a probelm for some people they couldbt afford to buy another hard drive or the cost of repair. I had one customer who had a problem with a hard drive which had bad sectors at the begining of the platter he gave it to a repair shop they couldnt repair it as they said it was security locked to the laptop. So yeah i came to help him all i did was resize the operating system volume past the bad sectors and repair the operating system and every other problems that popped up. Since that time it still running today. As for hard drive regen software you mentioned that a lifeline to certain hard drive some will work like normal after the regen on the bad sectors been done but some hard drive  just riddled beyond repaired and it get worse as bad sectors starts to spread all over the place that regards to data is considered lost. My method of using hard drive regen is do it 3 times then recheck for bad sectors while using 2x 120mm fans to keep the hard drive cool at all cost then do the 1:1 clone with clonezilla. That method works every time


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 14, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Well hold onto your handbrake you tell me to stop when I am giving him advise which are helpful in some way to pin down the issue that is causing problems on his system and yes virtual memory is still in use by the operating system, applications and games so please font shout at members as it rude to do so
> 
> 
> If that was the case if money was a problem for some people they could afford to buy another hard drive or the cost of repair. I had one customer who had a problem with a hard drive which had bad sectors at the beginning of the platter he gave it to a repair shop they couldn't repair it as they said it was security locked to the laptop. So yeah i came to help him all i did was resize the operating system volume past the bad sectors and repair the operating system and every other problems that popped up. Since that time it still running today. As for hard drive regen software you mentioned that a lifeline to certain hard drive some will work like normal after the regen on the bad sectors been done but some hard drive  just riddled beyond repaired and it get worse as bad sectors starts to spread all over the place that regards to data is considered lost. My method of using hard drive regen is do it 3 times then recheck for bad sectors while using 2x 120mm fans to keep the hard drive cool at all cost then do the 1:1 clone with clonezilla. That method works every time



No on all of that No thats not the right way to handle it the right way to handle is to bin the drive and replace it

and no we do not put our page file on separate disks anymore thats what I was telling you not todo

hdd regen for the most part is smoke and mirrors you can not fix a hard drive with bad sectors or other physical problems I don't care what the software claims todo its not possible all this software does is make the drive mark the sectors as bad or overwrite them a view times and pray that the r/w head can make up the difference

here is what is going on here

1. GTA-V never been known to run all that well, especially online it stutters and hitches even on top end hardware

2. RE 2(2019) typical Crapcom PC-port with piss poor optimization and generally shit game engine

add the above to a slow mechanical hard drive and overall sub spec system and this is what you get

hes lucky either title runs at all


----------



## Edwired (Feb 14, 2019)

Well at the end of the day everyone's computers have different spec and hardware just because the game company makes the game on one spec and hardware as it going to react totally differently to another spec and hardware it plain jane there as for stuttering is because it accessing the memory and hard drive for requested data that why it never a perfect product in any case. And for hard drive recovery or repair everyone have a different method to it as i have my own way of doing it and you have your own way of doing it just because one said it not the right way to do that it doesnt matter any way

Hey @Letrix any luck on fixing the stuttering on resident evil 2


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 14, 2019)

OneMoar said:


> @*Edwired*
> stop sending him on a wild goose chase is the seagate drive failing PROBABLY they where crap when they where new I have a stack of Dead ST1000's to prove that
> also using a dead slow HDD for a pagefile come join us in 2019 that has not been a advisable thing todo since windows xp(and it was so only then because of IDE drive controllers and pathetically slow hard drives)



There was one iteration of the Barracuda that had bad firmware.  The rest of the series has evidenced no issues whatsoever.  If it's anything other than a 7200.14 it's probably at or approaching end of life however.  The 7200.12 came out 10 years ago.... the 7200.14 around 2013

Our test box has:

(2) Samsung Pro 250 GB SSDs
(2) Seagate 2 TB SSHDs
(1) Seagate 7200.12 HD (almost 10 years old)

Each device is bootable via Boot Options in the BIOS.  None of the issues of the type described in booting windows, running apps or playing games... most significant difference is in Windows Boot Time:

SSD = 15.6 seconds
SSHD = 16.5
HD = 21.2

We still have afew of 7200.14's and (1)  7200.12s that we rotate for weekly backups stored off site.

We haven't bought a HD going on 8 years so don't have anything newer to test.  Id say 9 outta 10 builds we do gets an SSD + SSHD ... if budget doesn't allow for that (getting rarer with prices dropping), the OS is placed on it's own partition of the SSHD and the SSD  added when user has the cash.  Most times, the original OS install is kept as an spare / emergency boot in case of bad windows update, bad patch, malware, hardware failure, user error.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 14, 2019)

Yea firmware updates should be done first time before using the harddrive if there was any availble by the manufactor website which sometime dont pop up at all. Reason i ask about the hwinfo64 to check for hard drive tempurature if pc case had plenty of airflow unless the case is small which would be choking poor airflow. I use info64 to monitor everything from voltages to temperatures most of the time hard drive temps for ssd is 30c, 3x hhd 22c to 27c during heavy gaming. If any of the hard drives start to get too hot like beyond 45c it either more air into the case or relocate the hard drive to a cooler place in the case or just replace it entirely


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Everyone wants to point to the drive being bad, but no one want to address the issue that System is using the drive twice as hard as the actual game... 

I say we try fixing that problem before we start calling the drive faulty. 

And at the same time, not just assume the drive is faulty because it is running slow. Run HD Tune Pro on it, using the free trial, and run a scan to check for bad or slow sectors.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Everyone wants to point to the drive being bad, but no one want to address the issue that System is using the drive twice as hard as the actual game...
> 
> I say we try fixing that problem before we start calling the drive faulty.
> 
> And at the same time, not just assume the drive is faulty because it is running slow. Run HD Tune Pro on it, using the free trial, and run a scan to check for bad or slow sectors.




its part and parcel of a delay sector.. There is info on that sector and it takes forever to read it so it continues to try and read it and so the rest of the drive cannot be accessed in a reasonable amount of time.
hdd regenerator will show which sectors are delay sectors with just a standard scan (no repair) "i used to buy pata drives that had been recovered form old sky boxes by the dozen, i would run them all through hdd regen using the scan only option. and if any had delay sectors they would be sent back for replacment or a refund.."
A delay sector wont show up as a bad sector most of the time because data is eventually read/written to it.
I think the symptoms match up pretty well to delay sectors.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> its part and parcel of a delay sector.. There is info on that sector and it takes forever to read it so it continues to try and read it and so the rest of the drive cannot be accessed in a reasonable amount of time.
> hdd regenerator will show which sectors are delay sectors with just a standard scan (no repair) "i used to buy pata drives that had been recovered form old sky boxes by the dozen, i would run them all through hdd regen using the scan only option. and if any had delay sectors they would be sent back for replacment or a refund.."
> A delay sector wont show up as a bad sector most of the time because data is eventually read/written to it.
> I think the symptoms match up pretty well to delay sectors.



A delayed sector won't be causing System to be using twice the data transfer rate on the drive than the actual game.

However, System hammering the drive will choke out any other program trying to load data from the drive. 

Also, the delay sector issue is why I suggested HD Tune Pro, it will detect those with a scan.


----------



## Letrix (Feb 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> A delayed sector won't be causing System to be using twice the data transfer rate on the drive than the actual game.
> 
> However, System hammering the drive will choke out any other program trying to load data from the drive.
> 
> Also, the delay sector issue is why I suggested HD Tune Pro, it will detect those with a scan.



I ran an Error Scan in HD Time Pro an no errors.
I will try later with HDD Regenerator.


----------



## Edwired (Feb 15, 2019)

Strange thing happend on resident evil 2 where i mentioned i found the out of bound glitch turned out the vtt setting was too high i had to drop from 1.32v to 1.28v and i was able to go to the same spot where i found the out of bound glitch and the game didnt crash and area fully loaded and i was able to finish the game without any more hiccups while having stuttering issues which i can live with. Then again if hd tune pro dont show bad sectors same goes for hard drive regen if nothing looks bad. I would question the overclock and voltages on the motherboard, ram and cpu as one voltage setting could be causing loss of data in transit to or from either ram, cpu, northbridge or southbridge


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Letrix said:


> I ran an Error Scan in HD Time Pro an no errors.
> I will try later with HDD Regenerator.



You want to view the speed map to make sure there are no odd spots on the speed map, odd spots show a weak sector.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 15, 2019)

there is no free version of hdd regen afaia..
Really isnt worth the money unless you literally test hundreds of drives a year like i used too,


----------



## Edwired (Feb 15, 2019)

You can get hd regen by hiren boot cd but it a  specific disc image cant remember exact which one even i have a full verison on my laptop which i have 3 options boot via cd, usb or run by cmd.

Just jogged my memory it hiren's boot cd 10.6 
https://www.hirensbootcd.org/hbcd-v106/
Just click on filename to download and burn the iso by imgburn

Hope this helps


----------



## Mahmoud ragab (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi, how you doin'
I got the exact same thing on my lenovo y520
But, it isn't because of the hdd it self
I learned that my hdd was failing, pretty bad, and that of course caused a lot of stuttering not only by stopping for couple of seconds but the sounds were also affected, that includes dialogues ofc
Once i changed it, it worked fine for me.
I requmend you to check your hdd health using crystal disk info, take a look at sectors allocations and the pending sectors, im sure you might find your answer in the S.M.A.R.T. status
If it's damaged, don't hesitate, change it real quick before it starts to damage your data
I hope that helps you, good luck.
"Sorry for any gramatical mistakes"


----------

